# Cheatham L/d - Lock A Campground - Tn



## TNFiddler (Jun 13, 2005)

I just wanted to give high, high marks for a Corps Campground just outside of Ashland City, Tennessee - Lock A, Cheatham Lock and Dam. Sites smack on the water, VERY roomy with electric and water. Very level too. The driveway on our site had enough room for my truck, and for a friends Sequoia and Boat (and I'm not talking BESIDE my truck, all end-to-end!). Very shady too.

The campground has a private boat ramp too (although we had a tough time loading the boat there, very steep). There is a beach there (on the Cumberland River), with some very nice playground areas.

We were on site #32 - VERY HIGHLY RECOMMENDED.

It has been my experience so far that Corp campgrounds are EXCELLENT.

TNF


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

TNF,

Good info, we may be coming down your way this fall. Do they take reservations & do they have a website?

Thanks!


----------



## TNFiddler (Jun 13, 2005)

You can get to their reservation system via www.reserveusa.com - the campground is called LOCK A in Tennessee. They fill up fast - so make your reservations quick.

That website provides maps too - if you can, get a water side site, they are really nice.

TNF


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks again for the info







.


----------

